# Range report XD45... ~I REALLY LIKE this pistol



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Range report ...*

sorry Shipwreck, I just realized that I posted this in the wrong area... my bad.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It's in the Springfield area - U are fine


----------

